# Pygmy goat delivery issues



## brooke1014 (Feb 14, 2013)

Be gentle with me. It's my first time on a forum. We have bred pygmy goats before, just one or two does a year. Always with a borrowed buck or bought the does bred. I have had to help before and have lost one baby last year that was stuck too long. Last fall I was excited to buy a buck from champion bloodlines and had three high quality does for him. Two of the does were maiden does. First doe had twins, first baby was stuck a little but we got it, second baby stillborn at the vet. Stuck head and leg back. Second doe, first baby stuck head back born at vet stillborn, her second baby was born alive but weak. He died after about one hour. The third doe, a girl I had raised from a baby, had almost no belly on her . I had lost my confidence/nerve at this point and sent her to my friend who has more experience than me. She ending up having hidden twins in there too and ended up at an emergency vet (not my usually vet). First one stuck, second one stillborn. Then that favorite doe died from internal bleeding within a few hours. 

What am I doing wrong? Wrong buck? Wrong feed? Bad luck? I am giving up breeding pygmy goats - going to sell the two remaining does and the buck. Maybe I will try again in a few years but I feel so guilty. What should I have done differently?


----------



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

oh no, that is just aweful. I don't have anything I can say. I just hope someone has an idea for you.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Pygmies are notorious for having kidding problems. 

Most of the problems you described are fixable. I've delivered MANY kids stuck in similar positions from my mostly-pygmy mutts, and have lost one kid my first year. Even my mutts not bred to the odd conformation standards that pygmies are supposed to conform to, have problems. Too many people don't cull for kidding ease, IMO. 

The difference is, you need to be prepared, go in, and fix the problem. Most vets don't know how to do it any better than your average goat raiser. I feel more confident pulling kids myself, than having a vet do it. Don't wait, sooner the better. 30 mins of hard labor with no progression means go in and fix it.

Don't feel bad though - it is a learning curve. You started with the breed most known for problems. It would have been nicer to start out with a breed that is known for kidding ease, and learn on them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry! And I feel bad that you feel so bad and guilty besides.  That is a lot of losses to bounce back from. Give yourself some time before making any decisions. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

First, WELCOME to the best (IMO) goat forum ever.  Glad you're here, hope we can help.

No one is here to judge you or pick your experience (or lack thereof) apart.

I agree with MyGoat: Best way to deal with kidding issues is your willingness to educate yourself, then be willing to do what must be done in the moment.

For unusual presentations, I recommend Fias Co Farms kidding pages. Incredibly good information there. Link? You betcha!

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#kidpositions

But don't stop there! Go back and read Molly's other pages! I recommend starting here:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm

And of course, if you have a specific problem, the folks here are usually quick to help. Read the stickies on the front page of the goat forum, and if you have an emergency, be sure to say so in your subject line.

Again, welcome. Good to have you here!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Brooke, We started with Kinders and Pygmy boys are a very important part of the Kinder Kit. We heard so many horror tales from people about Pygmy birthing problems! We were told by Kinder breeders to make sure that the Pygmy buck came from a line that bred for easy birthing. They do exist. Usually the breeder will announce that fact. Often their goats are slightly larger (still to standard). Don't think that this is your fault at all...as others have said, it is in the breed...you really have to look for easy birthers on BOTH sides - dam and sire.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for what you had to go through! I know it's very overwhelming and so easy to "give up". I lost 7 out of 8 babies 2 summers ago AND half of my alpaca herd. I was definitely beaten down and ready to throw in the towel. I'm so glad i didn't. I have learned that with livestock there are ups and downs. Unfortunately you've had a "down" time. Goats are such a joy to own...don't give up


----------



## brooke1014 (Feb 14, 2013)

We will keep the kids 4h show goats. I couldn't every live without a few pygmy goaties to greet me, but I think I will still sell the buck and two brood does. They need to be with some one with more knowledge and I need a few years to work up the bravery to try again.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Mygoat & the others here, think about things before you throw in the towel entirely.
I'm guessing maybe your pygmies are the real small pet type goats that so many folks have bred down in size so people want them because their so cute & tiny.
Maybe try another breed, Nigerian dwarfs are small, easy birthers & give plenty of good milk if you buy from good milking lines. Goats are such a joy to have it's just too bad you started out with a few bad kidding issues.

Again Welcome to the goat board, This is a great place & I am so sorry for your losses.


----------

